# Squeaking??



## apryl_bunny (Apr 23, 2005)

For some reason, my bunny squeaks wheni got to pick her up! is this normal for her or is it bad? is thereanything i can do to stop this and get her to trust me and love memore?!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 23, 2005)

Some rabbits just dont like being pickedup, take one of my Holland lops instance; she LOVES to run around theliving room and loves to have her head scratched! BUT...when we have topick her up she scratches and nips. Some rabbits are afraid of heights,some just dont like the feeling of being off the ground because tothem it is like being picked up by a wolf who is gonna eat them. Withsome time and patience maybe she will tolerate being picked up. 

~Amy


----------



## LoveMyBunnies (Apr 23, 2005)

Hm...the only time that my rabbits squeek is whenthe want to be left alone. But yours might be different and there aredefinitly people here who know alot more than I on the subject, so I'lldefer to what they say. My questions would be:

Are you picking her up the right way? (if the don't feel secure they will get scared)

Are you picking her up from her safe spot, ie: wherever she goes whenshe wants to be left alone? (I try to only do that if absolutelynecessary, like it's time to clean the cages or groom)

Does she typically like to be held? Some rabbits just don't end upgoing for it. They would much rather run around and come visit youevery now and again for a few pets than be picked up and cuddled. Butthere are some rabbits who do like cuddling. 

How old is she, and how long have you had her?

A good way to build her trust might be to pet her while she issomewhere that she feels safe, like her cage. One you have establisheda good bond with her that way, you can slowly begin to get her used tobeing held.


Edit: ^Amy put it very well


----------



## p1rat3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Clover squeeks (well, it sounds like when youbreath IN but block it with your vocal cords a little? almost a reversegrunt). The only time she ever did it was when she was in her hutch fora while and I was reaching in tward her. Once she was picked up she wasfine. She also has never done it any other time. Picking up fromanywhere else is fine.


----------



## JimD (Apr 23, 2005)

apryl_bunnyWrote:

For some reason, my bunny squeaks when i got topick her up! is this normal for her or is it bad? is there anything ican do to stop this and get her to trust me and love me more?!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

S'more squeaks when she get excited. This can be both "happy" or "aggitated" excited in S'more's case.

~Jim


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 24, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> S'more squeaks when she get excited. This canbe both "happy" or "aggitated" excited in S'more's case.


Pebbles squeaks sounds like a soft chirp when she is happy andexcited. She squeaks and thumps her foot when weare about to feed her. She squeaks when she runs tous. Other than that she is a very quiet bunny.:dude:



Rainbows!


----------



## apryl_bunny (Apr 24, 2005)

The only time my bunny ever squeaks is when ipick her up from her cage... if i pick her up from the floor or a chairshe doesnt squeak. It's just when i first come in contact with her inher cage.



~*~aMy 'n' aPrYl~*~


----------

